# Berried?



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

I found this today! Just wanted to make sure it was berried, and not something else


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

i forgot to attach


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like it, but a side view is best.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Definitely berried!! Good job bro!


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Indeed she is, congrats!


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice berried CRS.....thanks for sharing


----------

